#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Йога и Тхеравада

## Цинк

Существуют ли в Тхераваде практики вроде Хатха или Янтра Йоги? Отдельные тайные передачи?
Будда Готама как известно практиковал Аттакиламатануйогу семь долгих лет, в неё входило немало экстримальных физических упражнений, 
хоть и не являющихся Срединным Путем, но все же подготовивших его тело и ум в долгим ретритам и полной материальной самоотрешенности. 
В добавок стоит отметить что во те времена сидячие позы были обыденностью, а сегодня, для их выполнения необходима специальная подготовка, которая в классической Тхераваде полностью отсутствует.
Результат - Боли в спине, порванные связки и нарушение концентрации через короткий срок.

----------

Доня (27.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

Нет, тхеравадинам не до фигни  :Smilie:

----------

Амв (24.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Существуют ли в Тхераваде практики вроде Хатха или Янтра Йоги? .


Среди мирян и отшельников созерцателей. В разных странах традиций Тхеравада есть разные системы. 
Вот интересное исследование на днях Ув. Shus перевёл:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post767503
У него там на сайте вообще много чего интересного.

В созерцательный затворах\ретритах миряне также бывает практикуют Хатха(или похожие местные системы) под руководством инструкторов мирян.
Среди монахов\бхиккху, упражнения и практики  "на уровне тела", по Виная - в основном "запрещены" .

----------

Алик (25.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Будда Готама как известно практиковал Аттакиламатануйогу семь долгих лет, в неё входило немало экстримальных физических упражнений, хоть и не являющихся Срединным Путем, но все же подготовивших его тело и ум в долгим ретритам и полной материальной самоотрешенности. 
> .


_Аттакиламатануйога_ - это не  йога в плане упражнений.
Это - _обуздание посредством самоистязаний._ Ошибочный путь крайнего аскетизма. Некоторые джайны досихпор это практикуют, там не то что тело к чемуто подготавливается. Там человек перевернуться сам уже бывает не может или даже опорожнится. Доходят потихонечку, сразу не помирают, так как это в основном практикуется в группах, а также в специальных местах типа хосписов где есть помошники-сиделки.

----------

Алик (25.08.2016), Дондог (25.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

То бегом Тхеравадинов заставляют заниматься, то хатха-йогой. А им медитативнй ходьбы и подметания дорожек хватает )

----------

Амв (24.08.2016), Ассаджи (25.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (24.08.2016)

----------


## Цинк

> Среди мирян и отшельников созерцателей. В разных странах традиций Тхеравада есть разные системы. 
> Вот интересное исследование на днях Ув. Shus перевёл:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post767503
> У него там на сайте вообще много чего интересного.
> 
> В созерцательный затворах\ретритах миряне также бывает практикуют Хатха(или похожие местные системы) под руководством инструкторов мирян.
> Среди монахов\бхиккху, упражнения и практики  "на уровне тела", по Виная - в основном "запрещены" .


Странно это слышать, где именно в Виная вы прочли что монах не может практиковать "на уровне тела" будучи уединенным в своём кути?

----------

Шавырин (24.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Странно это слышать, где именно в Виная вы прочли что монах не может практиковать "на уровне тела" будучи уединенным в своём кути?


Что значить прочёл : ) Прочтённое можно как угодно понимать.
Есть  соответствующие правила и понятия принятые в различных монашеских сообществах Тхеравады,  там в том числе и это регламентируется.
Даже больше, в северных традициях гелонгам также "запрещены" различные физ.упражнения.

----------

Дондог (25.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вы считаете поддержание здоровья и гибкости своего тела фигней? 
> Большая часть Тхеравадинских монахов страдает от диабета, ожирения, различных ортопедических заболеваний и от тяжелой никотиновой зависимости, 
> от чего их труъ практика, в относительно раннем возрасте подходит к концу.


Эта такая шутка у меня была.
Я лично фигней хатха-йогу не считаю и активно ей занимаюсь.
Но какой-то интегрированной физкультуры в буддизме нет (если только простирания не считать, но это уж очень слабо)
Но! Как в принципе и в аутентичных ведийских религиях.
Из аштанга йоги никакой хатха-йоги не вытекает.
Это некая физкультурная практика которая вообще сбоку и практически внесектарна.
Так что ей может заниматься кто угодно.
А монахам....
Я думаю им жрать нечего и спать некогда. Сил элементарно даже на хатха-йогу не останется, даже на пассивные растягивающие упражнения.
У меня такое сложилось впечатление.

----------

Дондог (25.08.2016)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

В фильме "Потерянные дети Будды" тайский монах делает вполне себе трул-кхоры.

----------

Дондог (25.08.2016)

----------


## Амв

> Вы считаете поддержание здоровья и гибкости своего тела фигней?


Вы наверное не согласитесь, но даже физические упражнения могут стать (и становятся) отличным поводом к цеплянию. Взять тех же качков, которые помешаны на питании, те же йоги, которые зависимы от своей практики. Да, польза телу есть, только это не необходимость. 
Среди физ. упражнений монахов - медитация при ходьбе :Smilie:  Ходьба, кстати, весьма и весьма полезное для организма занятие, погуглите.
Этого вполне достаточно, чтобы быть в тонусе, все остальное цепляние к телу, хоть тонкое или грубое.

----------

Ассаджи (25.08.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), М_а_р_к (24.08.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

Я считаю что в наше время, когда начинающие практиковать в 95% случаев не могут сидеть в падмасане, хатха-йога просто необходима, необходима как инструмент для подготовки к буддийские практика типа развития шаматхи. Потому как о развитии какой шаматхи может идти речь, пока тело практика полностью закрепощено и не гнаться,  доходит до того что практик просто не в состоянии держать спину прямо. Главное не привязывать я к упражнения йоги, когда цель достигнута и практик без проблем может сидеть в падмасане несколько часов подряд, тогда занятия йогой, то есть тренировка асан должна быть отброшена. Ко всему необходимо подходить со здравым смыслом.

----------


## Йен

В Таиланде вижу, как в монастырях на вечерних декламациях включающих в себя самадхи, многие старики тоже не могут сидеть во всяких падмасанах из-за больных спин и ног, поэтому просто сидят на стульях. И я сейчас на стуле сижу, после двух переломов ноги )

----------

Алик (25.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2016), Дондог (25.08.2016), Пема Ванчук (25.08.2016), Фил (25.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

> В его хижине стояло две кровати. Лампа висела над одной из них. 
> 
> Олег садился на другую в _позу лотоса_, поворачивался спиной к свету и смотрел на стену перед собой.
> Смысла в _лотосе_, конечно, не было никакого, просто в свое время он долго учился так сидеть, и было жалко, что зря пропадает добро.
> 
> /Пелевин, "Созерцатель тени"/


 :Smilie:

----------

Антарадхана (01.09.2016), Дондог (25.08.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Йен (25.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Юй Кан (25.08.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> поэтому просто сидят на стульях.


На Ланке сидеть на стуле - преобладающая поза для медитации. По крайней мере ритуальной.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.08.2016), Йен (27.08.2016), Чагна Дордже (28.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Буддийский монах просто обязан овладеть позой лотоса для успешной практики медитации.

----------

Ometoff (28.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Очень эффективные упражнения для овладения позой лотоса:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?google_c...feature=gp-n-y

----------


## Йен

> Буддийский монах просто обязан овладеть позой лотоса для успешной практики медитации.


Причем обязан научиться стоять, ходить и лежать в позе лотоса тоже )

----------

Антарадхана (01.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (28.08.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Буддийский монах просто обязан овладеть позой лотоса для успешной практики медитации.


Я бы даже сказал, любой практик серьёзно практикующий буддизм и нацеленный на серьёзный результат, обретение реализации должен овладеть позор лотоса. Именно в позе лотоса практик сможет обрести реализации в практике в 2 - 3 раза быстрее чем в другой позе ( например за 10 лет практики вместо 20 - 30 лет ).

----------

Еше Нинбо (29.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Именно в позе лотоса практик сможет обрести реализации в практике в 2 - 3 раза быстрее чем в другой позе ( например за 10 лет практики вместо 20 - 30 лет ).


Откуда такие данные ?

----------


## Фил

> Откуда такие данные ?


Потому что хрен сядешь в лотос - должно же быть какое то воздаяние за усилия  :Smilie:

----------

Ometoff (29.08.2016), Антарадхана (01.09.2016), Ассаджи (29.08.2016), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016), Галина_Сур (29.08.2016), Доня (09.07.2017), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Откуда такие данные ?


Сидя в падмасане вы изменяете ток энергий протекающих по вам. Я это узнал от Андрея Вербы,  профессионального йога со стажем более 20 лет, создателя известного сайта, пропагандирующего  здравый образ жизни. В семичленной позе Вайрочаны  нет ничего лишнего. Всё проверено тысячелетиями.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сидя в падмасане вы изменяете ток энергий протекающих по вам. Я это узнал от Андрея Вербы,  профессионального йога со стажем более 20 лет, создателя известного сайта, пропагандирующего  здравый образ жизни. В семичленной позе Вайрочаны  нет ничего лишнего. Всё проверено тысячелетиями.


Скорее поток жидкостей в стопах, коленных и тазобедренном суставах. 
Так и добавлять в семичастную ничего ненужно.

Но откуда эта инфа:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768099
???

(п.с. Семичастно и на стуле сидеть можно. В первой части главное, чтоб было устойчиво и стабильно, удобно и комфортно)

----------


## Йен

> Сидя в падмасане вы изменяете ток энергий протекающих по вам. Я это узнал от Андрея Вербы,  профессионального йога со стажем более 20 лет, создателя известного сайта, пропагандирующего  здравый образ жизни. В семичленной позе Вайрочаны  нет ничего лишнего. Всё проверено тысячелетиями.


Не знаю как насчет тока энергий, в ПК написано, что сидеть нужно просто со скрещенными ногами, о падмасане там ничего нет. А реализации обрести быстрее, поможет развитие сати и четырех сатипаттхан. Сати вообще можно развивать в любом положении и виде деятельности, даже сидя на толчке ).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сати вообще можно развивать в любом положении и виде деятельности, даже сидя на толчке ).


Главное, чтоб в момент присаживания на толчок, было  сати момента присаживания на толчок как момента присаживания на толчок.
Ну, чтоб не промахнуться, или случайно в падмасану не присесть )

Тоже и любой деятельности касается, а то ведь можно,  как-то и по своему понять сати. Потом будут истории - о практикующих сати в деятельности и получивших изза этого травму или о других кошмарах практики )

----------

Йен (30.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Будда Шакьямуни

----------

Lion Miller (30.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

Это не падмасана, это сиддхасана  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Будда Шакьямуни


Скульптор, ваявший статую, конечно же был современником Будды Шакьямуни и лепил с натуры )

----------

Антарадхана (01.09.2016)

----------


## Ануруддха

На мой взгляд правильная устойчивая поза при медитации способствует Саматхи. Но если в позе лотоса сидеть некомфортно, а это относится к большей части европейцев, то это будет только отвлекать.

----------

sergey (30.08.2016), Антарадхана (01.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Юй Кан (30.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Традиционное каноническое изображение Будды Шакьямуни. Каноны никто не отменял, включая палийский.
Все тренируемо. Вначале в позе лотоса некомфортно, со временем по мере тренировки она становится естественной и комфортной. Если вначале есть боль и дискомфорт, это не значит, что нужно пасовать, проявляя малодушие и идя по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Нужно проявить волю и настойчивость. Как говорится терпение и труд все перетрут.
Также в школе Чань есть такое высказывание: «Пока холод не пронзит кости, как почувствовать аромат цветов сливы?»

----------

Ometoff (30.08.2016)

----------


## sergey

Ещё картинки, Будда:


Знаменитый йогин Миларепа:

(https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...epa_statue.jpg статуя, где Миларепа в похожей позе)
Как видно, и у Миларепы поза - не лотос, и Будда на картинке сидит в полулотосе (ардха-падмасана)

----------

Фил (30.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Цонкапа - второй Будда в Тибете

----------

Ometoff (30.08.2016)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Тело-дерево Бодхи,
Ум - подставка светлого зеркала.
Их совершенствовать нужно вместе.

Миларепа:

----------

Ometoff (30.08.2016), Доня (27.11.2016)

----------


## Йен

Будда Майтрея )

----------


## Йен

> Все тренируемо. Вначале в позе лотоса некомфортно, со временем по мере тренировки она становится естественной и комфортной. Если вначале есть боль и дискомфорт, это не значит, что нужно пасовать, проявляя малодушие и идя по пути наименьшего сопротивления. Нужно проявить волю и настойчивость. Как говорится терпение и труд все перетрут.


Скажите это старикам с артритом или инвалидам.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Майтрея:

----------


## sergey

> Тело-дерево Бодхи,
> Ум - подставка светлого зеркала.
> Их совершенствовать нужно вместе.


Для тела достаточно быть не хилым и не болезненным. Но в силу разных причин у человека могут быть и разные телесные недомогания. Но при этом так же можно следовать благородному восьмеричному пути.
А вы, у меня впечатление, пропагандируете в последних темах каких-то спортсменов-атлетов. Это не то, чему учил Будда. То есть, если мирянин занимается физкультурой или спортом, это совсем не плохо, если в меру и разумно, но это не имеет прямого отношения к практике Дхаммы.
Я так думаю.)

----------

Максим& (30.08.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Майтрея:


Новодел. Выше статуэтка 2в н.э. )

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Новодел. Выше статуэтка 2в н.э. )


Канонические изображение не меняют, следуя традиции.

----------


## Ometoff

Если человек болен или стар, инвалид, то конечно можно нужно использовать более подходящую позу. Но такое ощущение, что более половины форума в таком исключительно положении. Если ты здоров и молод, то необходимо стремиться сесть в позу лотоса для более успешной практики. Но вы можете придумать кучу отмазок и не делать этого, но это простая человеческая лень, которая является помехой на Пути.

----------

Доня (27.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

У позы лотоса есть, как минимум, одно ощутимое дост-во: если она освоена -- это самая устойчивая из всех поз, не требующая дополнительных приспособлений (то есть -- всегда с собой : ).

Кроме того, не только по отзывам некоторых, но и на основании личного опыта могу утверждать: медитировать в ней, при прочих равных условиях, теплее. К примеру, садишься в неё в наброшенной куртке, чтоб не зябнуть за компом, а минут через пять-десять куртку приходится сбрасывать: жарко... Так что не зря говорят, что в падмасане как-то меняются потоки внутренней энергии. (Как именно -- не знаю, хотя ощущал. : )

Наконец, были уже давно даже две темы про лотос: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=15336 и http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13773. Там есть и предупреждения, и рекомендации, и дано описание полезного не только для  лотоса массажа ног.

Но, конечно, следует помнить, что падмасана/лотос -- это не для всех славян или европейцев (как и вообще буддизм). Ну нет у нас традиции даже просто с детства сидеть на полу, а не то чтобы ноги при этом -- бантом...

----------

Lion Miller (01.09.2016), Ануруддха (30.08.2016), Доня (27.11.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Фил (30.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ещё картинки, Будда:
> Вложение 20531
> Будда на картинке сидит в полулотосе (ардха-падмасана)


Фил уже правильно назвал позу Будды на этой картинке: сиддхасана, при которой (в отличие от ардха-падмасаны или падмасаны) ступня одной ноги -- не на бедре, а на голени другой.

----------

Фил (30.08.2016)

----------


## Фил

Но тут вообще непонятно, у него тут ноги какие-то.... инопланетянские...
На клешни похожи  :Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Но тут вообще непонятно, у него тут ноги какие-то.... инопланетянские...
> На клешни похожи


Миларепа у Сергея вообще по-моему женщина,и у Нинбо кстати тоже ,я прошу прощения но вроде это очевидно,любопытно-почему так.

----------

Фил (30.08.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Фил уже правильно назвал позу Будды на этой картинке: сиддхасана, при которой (в отличие от ардха-падмасаны или падмасаны) ступня одной ноги -- не на бедре, а на голени другой.


Фил назвал позу на другой картинке http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768133
Если я правильно рассмотрел, там поза заметно отличается - здесь левая голень и ступня полностью лежит на земле, а там ступня левой ноги лежит на правом бедре, симметрично левой.

----------

Доня (27.11.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Фил назвал позу на другой картинке http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768133
> Если я правильно рассмотрел, там поза заметно отличается - здесь левая голень и ступня полностью лежит на земле, а там ступня левой ноги лежит на правом бедре, симметрично левой.


Ну это какая то ардха-сиддхасана, я уже не стал в подробности углубляться.
При полу-лотосе одна нога на бедре, дальше влево.
В итоге, сидят как удобно, но лотос - да самый устойчивый и раскрепощающий грудную клетку для пранаямы.
Но если не получается - и фиг с ним.

Иначе будет как у прокрастинатора-перфекциониста "лучше хорошо, но никогда, чем кое как и сейчас!"  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Миларепа у Сергея вообще по-моему женщина,и у Нинбо кстати тоже ,я прошу прощения но вроде это очевидно,любопытно-почему так.


О! А я думал это меня проглючило  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (30.08.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Если человек болен или стар, инвалид, то конечно можно нужно использовать более подходящую позу. Но такое ощущение, что более половины форума в таком исключительно положении. Если ты здоров и молод, то необходимо стремиться сесть в позу лотоса для более успешной практики. Но вы можете придумать кучу отмазок и не делать этого, но это простая человеческая лень, которая является помехой на Пути.


Я считаю, что освоить позу лотоса для буддиста-мирянина - это не очень значительная и возможно - отнюдь не обязательная вещь. Есть более важные и существенные вещи. Есть факторы, которые и мешают прозрению, и делают ум беспокойным: жадность, враждебность, гордыня и самолюбие, тщеславие, раздражительность, потакание своим страстям и желаниям,  сонливость, сомнения в учении... Вот существенные препятствия, а не сложенные не так ноги.
Больше того, сидячая медитация вообще это ведь лишь одна из частей практики буддиста мирянина, который работает и вовлечен в разнообразные социальные отношения. Есть нравственное поведение, правильная речь, истинный образ жизни, нормальные отношения с родителями и забота о них в старости, нормальные отношения с членами своей семьи, правильное отношение к деньгам и богатству, правильное отношение к работе и нормальные отношения и взаимодействие с коллегами и клиентами например. Разумный выбор больших и маленьких целей в жизни, слушание Дхаммы, даяние, истинное памятование... - всё это можно практиковать, не освоив позу лотоса. Ряд созерцательных практик, как недавно писали в этом разделе, Будда учил делать при разных положениях тела - и на ходу, и стоя, и сидя, и лёжа.

----------

Lion Miller (01.09.2016), Анна А (01.09.2016), Ануруддха (01.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Фил (30.08.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Миларепа у Сергея вообще по-моему женщина,и у Нинбо кстати тоже ,я прошу прощения но вроде это очевидно,любопытно-почему так.


Я читал что-то такое (не помню где), что у бодхисатты вроде мужское и женское начала могут быть в большем равновесии, чем у обычных мужчин и женщин. А тут, не знаю, но может быть иконография что-то подчеркнуть должна, может быть тут что-то слегка утрировано?

P.S. Но вообще, мне не показалось, что  женщина. Мужчина с мягкими чертами лица и тела. )

----------


## Альбина

> Я читал что-то такое (не помню где), что у бодхисатты вроде мужское и женское начала могут быть в большем равновесии, чем у обычных мужчин и женщин. А тут, не знаю, но может быть иконография что-то подчеркнуть должна, может быть тут что-то слегка утрировано?


а вот я кстати с ваши "что-то таким"  полностью согласна.

----------


## Шавырин

> Миларепа у Сергея вообще по-моему женщина,и у Нинбо кстати тоже ,я прошу прощения но вроде это очевидно,любопытно-почему так.


На моё , сугубо личное , ИМХО ...

Тхеравадинам разлива "бх-те Топпер" свойственно путаться в гендерных различиях  :Cry:  *

* Это не к Сергею Ч , а так ...

 мысль "в слух" (пардоньте ежели что)  :Frown:  :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

> На моё , сугубо личное , ИМХО ...
> 
> Тхеравадинам разлива "бх-те Топпер" свойственно путаться в гендерных различиях  *
> 
> * Это не к Сергею Ч , а так мысль "в слух" (пардоньте ежели что)


Сергей Ч. в этой теме пока ещё не отвечал. А то, что Альбина назвала "Миларепа у Сергея", это картинка из интернета, изображение Миларепы, если не ошибаюсь - тибетская танка, которую я тут запостил. Альбина и Фил писали об этом изображении. )

----------

Шавырин (30.08.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> На моё , сугубо личное , ИМХО ...
> 
> Тхеравадинам разлива "бх-те Топпер" свойственно путаться в гендерных различиях  *
> 
> * Это не к Сергею Ч , а так ...
> 
>  мысль "в слух" (пардоньте ежели что)


Шавырин,мне неловко, но это не тот Сергей. Хотите я вас к нужному разверну ?)

----------

Ассаджи (02.09.2016), Шавырин (30.08.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Я считаю, что освоить позу лотоса для буддиста-мирянина - это не очень значительная и возможно - отнюдь не обязательная вещь. Есть более важные и существенные вещи. Есть факторы, которые и мешают прозрению, и делают ум беспокойным: жадность, враждебность, гордыня и самолюбие, тщеславие, раздражительность, потакание своим страстям и желаниям,  сонливость, сомнения в учении... Вот существенные препятствия, а не сложенные не так ноги.
> Больше того, сидячая медитация вообще это ведь лишь одна из частей практики буддиста мирянина, который работает и вовлечен в разнообразные социальные отношения. Есть нравственное поведение, правильная речь, истинный образ жизни, нормальные отношения с родителями и забота о них в старости, нормальные отношения с членами своей семьи, правильное отношение к деньгам и богатству, правильное отношение к работе и нормальные отношения и взаимодействие с коллегами и клиентами например. Разумный выбор больших и маленьких целей в жизни, слушание Дхаммы, даяние, истинное памятование... - всё это можно практиковать, не освоив позу лотоса. Ряд созерцательных практик, как недавно писали в этом разделе, Будда учил делать при разных положениях тела - и на ходу, и стоя, и сидя, и лёжа.


Вы всё верно пишите, всё зависит от конечной цели и от скорости вашего движения к цели. Конечно начинать нужно с нравственности. Но если вы готовы и хотите усмирить и умиротворить свой ум, то есть достичь истинного счастья то вам необходимо начать развивать шаматху, и лучше её развивать в падмасане ну или хотя бы в полу лотоса для начала, так вы обретёте реализацию намного быстрее. Если вы хотите обрести реализации в практике Дхармы,  то легко вам не будет никогда. Легко жить рабом в социуме, прожигать жизнь и деградировать, вот это легко. А практика Дхармы это тяжёлый кропотливый ежедневный труд, труд ради блага всех окружающих тебя живых существ. И чтобы нести благо в этот мир нужно прикладывать неимоверные усилия в работе над собой, а не быть расслабоне и думать мол ещё столько жизней впереди, успею. С такими мыслями можно скатиться вниз не заметив этого.

----------


## Шавырин

> Шавырин,мне неловко, но это не тот Сергей. Хотите я вас к нужному разверну ?)


Да я чёт притупляю, сорри , просто захожу на БФ как-то наскоками , а тут беспредел в различных темах по-полной творится ...

"Планы меняются ,

 Буддисты кончаются ...

Всяко бывает ."  (special thanks И.Лагутенко)

 :Frown:  :Cry:  :Frown:  :Smilie:  :Cool:

----------

sergey (30.08.2016), Альбина (30.08.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фил назвал позу на другой картинке http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post768133
> Если я правильно рассмотрел, там поза заметно отличается - здесь левая голень и ступня полностью лежит на земле, а там ступня левой ноги лежит на правом бедре, симметрично левой.


Полистайте, пожалуйста, картинки в Гугле по ключу "сиддхасана"?
Для примера -- кадрик из видео Yoga Asana - Siddhasana.



Различие же между двумя картинками со скульптурами незначительное, связанное, как понимаю, с творческим видением авторов скульптур.
И там, и там есть определённого рода худож. обобщение без излишнего натурализма.

----------

Ometoff (31.08.2016)

----------


## Цинк

> Как видно, и у Миларепы поза - не лотос


Миларепа в Лотосе


Еще Будды в Лотосе:

Будда горы Мэншань (559 г. н.э.)


Будда из Хатры (3-4 вв.)


Так-то корни у медитативных поз довольно древние...

Пашупати (Прото-Шива) 2350-2000 до н.э.


Как видите сидение "по турецки" практически не встречается.

----------

Ometoff (31.08.2016), Шавырин (30.08.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Миларепа в Лотосе
> ...
> 
> Еще Будды в Лотосе:
> 
> Будда горы Мэншань (559 г. н.э.)
> ...
> Как видите сидение "по турецки" практически не встречается.


Так никто, по крайней мере я, не спорит, что есть изображения Будды в позе лотоса. Приведенные мной и другими картинки Будды и других в других сидячих позах показывают, что медитировать можно и в других позах.

И второе, не стоит смешивать разное. Одно дело - йогин, оставивший мирскую жизнь и посвятивший всю жизнь Дхарме, в частности и медитации. И другое дело - мирянин-буддист, живущий мирской жизнью. Фантазии о каких-то великих медитативных достижениях у западных "домашних йогинов" обычно, как мне представляется, так и остаются более в сфере фантазий. Если посмотреть последовательность этапов практики монаха, как она описана в ряде сутт, то сначала это ознакомление с учением Будды, принятие слов Будды. Затем - оставление мира, отречение от мира и уход в монахи. Затем  - практика нравственного поведения, практика стережения чувств (зрения, слуха и т.д.), умеренности в еде, осознанности и потом уже упражнения в сидячей медитации.
Я уже написал свое мнение о буддийской практике мирянина.

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Цинк

> Так никто, по крайней мере я, не спорит, что есть изображения Будды в позе лотоса. Приведенные мной и другими картинки Будды и других в других сидячих позах показывают, что медитировать можно и в других позах.
> 
> И второе, не стоит смешивать разное. Одно дело - йогин, оставивший мирскую жизнь и посвятивший всю жизнь Дхарме, в частности и медитации. И другое дело - мирянин-буддист. Фантазии о каких-то великих медитативных достижениях у западных "домашних йогинов" обычно, как мне представляется, так и остаются более в сфере фантазий. Если посмотреть последовательность этапов практики монаха, как она описана в ряде сутт, то сначала это ознакомление с учением Будды, принятие слов Будды. Затем - оставление мира, отречение от мира и уход в монахи. Затем  - практика нравственного поведения, практика стережения чувств (зрения, слуха и т.д.), умеренности в еде, осознанности и потом уже упражнения в сидячей медитации.
> Я уже написал свое мнение о буддийской практике мирянина.


Вы конечно правы в том что медитировать можно и в других позах, и в том что не стоит сравнивать мирян с монахами, но речь шла о том что в традиции Тхеравада занятия Асанами отсутвуют де-факто, 
и человек имеющий мало мальский опыт в медитации, и способный продержатся в сосредоточении больше часа, сталкивается с большим препятствием в виде собственного тела, а вспомогательных инструментов в классическом учении не находит.

----------


## Йен

> Вы конечно правы в том что медитировать можно и в других позах, и в том что не стоит сравнивать мирян с монахами, но речь шла о том что в традиции Тхеравада занятия Асанами отсутвуют де-факто, 
> и человек имеющий мало мальский опыт в медитации, *и способный продержатся в сосредоточении больше часа*, сталкивается с большим препятствием в виде собственного тела, а вспомогательных инструментов в классическом учении не находит.


Потому что в Тхераваде совсем не обязательно развивать сосредоточение только в сидячей позе, пыхтя в попытках освоить лотосы )




> *Медитация при ходьбе*
> *Аджан Ньянадхаммо*
> 
> [I]Если вы прочтёте о житии монахов и монахинь во времена Будды, то увидите, что многие из них достигали различных уровней пробуждения во время ходьбы по дорожке для медитации. Медитация при ходьбе на языке пали называется «чанкама». Это действие, при котором вы можете сфокусировать и сосредоточить сознание или же развить исследовательское знание и мудрость.
> Некоторые обнаруживают, что их особым образом тянет к медитации при ходьбе, поскольку они находят её более простой и естественной, нежели медитацию сидя. Когда они садятся, то чувствуют себя слишком вялыми или напряжёнными, или же легко отвлекаются. Их ум не успокаивается. Если то же самое происходит и в вашем случае - не стоит упорствовать. Попробуйте что-нибудь иное, например, сменить позу. Сделайте что-то другое. Экспериментируйте с медитацией стоя или же попробуйте медитацию при ходьбе. Эта новая поза во время медитации может наделить вас иными умелыми средствами применения ума. Все четыре позы медитации - это просто техники, методы для развития и тренировки сознания.
> Пробуйте и развивайте медитацию при ходьбе, и вы сможете увидеть её выгоду. В лесной медитационной традиции северо-восточного Таиланда ставят на неё особое ударение. Монахи тратят на ходьбу много часов, чтобы развить сосредоточение. Иногда *десять или пятнадцать часов в день*!
> Аджан Сингтонг так много времени уделял медитации при ходьбе, что вытаптывал борозду в дорожке для медитации. На песчаной дорожке появлялось углубление, поскольку он ходил помногу часов в день - иногда пятнадцать или даже больше! Другой монах, Аджан Кум Дтун так много медитировал при ходьбе, что даже не удосуживался зайти на ночь в свою хижину. Он ложился прямо на дорожке и подкладывал под голову кулак вместо подушки. Он засыпал с осознанностью и принимал решение тут же вставать, как только проснётся. Когда он вставал, то тут же принимался вновь за медитацию при ходьбе. Фактически он жил на тропе для медитации! Аджан Кум Дтун быстро достиг результатов в своей практике.

----------

Ассаджи (31.08.2016), Богдан Б (08.10.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Ometoff

> Потому что в Тхераваде совсем не обязательно развивать сосредоточение только в сидячей позе, пыхтя в попытках освоить лотосы )


Как у вас легко всё получается и пыхтеть даже не надо...

----------

Доня (27.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Как у вас легко всё получается и пыхтеть даже не надо...


Ну, легко: "Иногда десять или пятнадцать часов в день!" -- как наши олимпийские синхронистки или фехтовальщицы. : )

----------


## Ometoff

> Ну, легко: "Иногда десять или пятнадцать часов в день!" -- как наши олимпийские синхронистки или фехтовальщицы. : )


Вот в том то и дело, что многие сидящие на форуме не затрачивают  на формальную практику Дхармы хотя бы 2-3 часа в день, зато рассуждают о том что не надо им пыхтеть над позой лотоса. Будда пыхтел и нам велел. Без чистой нравственности и строгой дисциплины хорошего результата не будет.

----------

Thaitali (01.09.2016), Доня (27.11.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот в том то и дело, что многие сидящие на форуме не затрачивают на формальную практику Дхармы хотя бы 2-3 часа в день, зато рассуждают о том что не надо им пыхтеть над позой лотоса. Будда пыхтел и нам велел. Без чистой нравственности и строгой дисциплины хорошего результата не будет.


Сами-то сколько часов тратите на нравственность и формальную, в лотосе, призывая пыхтеть? : )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот в том то и дело, что многие сидящие на форуме не затрачивают  на формальную практику Дхармы хотя бы 2-3 часа в день, зато рассуждают о том что не надо им пыхтеть над позой лотоса. Будда пыхтел и нам велел. Без чистой нравственности и строгой дисциплины хорошего результата не будет.


Где в 8БП "правильная поза"?  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сидя в падмасане вы изменяете ток энергий протекающих по вам. Я это узнал от Андрея Вербы,  профессионального йога со стажем более 20 лет, создателя известного сайта, пропагандирующего  здравый образ жизни. В семичленной позе Вайрочаны  нет ничего лишнего. Всё проверено тысячелетиями.


За 20 лет лотоса Андрей, конечно, достиг пробуждения?

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Цинк

Началось как обычно тыканье пальцами... вот так всегда на русских форумах.

----------

Ассаджи (02.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

Оно началось чуть раньше:




> Как у вас легко всё получается и пыхтеть даже не надо...

----------


## Йен

> Вот в том то и дело, что многие сидящие на форуме не затрачивают  на формальную практику Дхармы хотя бы 2-3 часа в день, зато рассуждают о том что не надо им пыхтеть над позой лотоса. Будда пыхтел и нам велел. Без чистой нравственности и строгой дисциплины хорошего результата не будет.


Некоторым нужно сначала создать самим себе трудности, чтобы потом героически их преодолевать )
Повторяю, в ПК не говорится о том, что сидеть нужно именно в падмасане, там просто садятся со скрещенными ногами.
П.С. Практика Дхаммы не означает, что нужно сидеть как статуя по 2-3 часа в день, вследствие чего будешь гарантированно продвигаться. Если я пишу на этот форум и стараюсь быть в данном процессе осознанным - значит уже практикую )

----------

Ассаджи (02.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

Как впрочем и в аштанга-йоге Патанджали.
В йога-сутре сказано только "удобная поза".
Хатха-йога это параллельная активность, безусловно полезная для тела и ума, но это не самоцель.
Иначе если в лотосе легко сидеть, тогда что?
В лотосе на люстре вверх ногами?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Вспоминая небезызвестного Айенгара с кучей травм,  полученных при занятиях хатха-йогой, мне она не кажется такой уж полезной для тела )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вспоминая небезызвестного Айенгара с кучей травм,  полученных при занятиях хатха-йогой, мне она не кажется такой уж полезной для тела )


Травм -- чьих: небезызвестного или вспоминающего?

----------


## Йен

> Травм -- чьих: небезызвестного или вспоминающего?


Айенгара )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Айенгара )


Однако таких высот в хатхе, каких достиг Айенгар, мало кто... При этом в его биографии говорится, что при всей его болезненности "Гуру заставил его за несколько дней выучить асаны, на освоение которых у других уходили годы. Мальчик старался до слез и произвел такое впечатление, что Махараджа сам подарил ему 50 рупий". И впоследствии, основав свою школу йоги, Айенгар упростил жёсткую методику своего гуру, Кришнамачарьи...

Потому вывод, разумный, надо бы делать не об опасности или бесполезности йоги, а об умении знать меру в практиках.
То же касается и лотоса, и даже безобидной, вроде бы, бирманской позы. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Доня (27.11.2016), Фил (01.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Считаю, что выводы об опасности какого-либо вида практики необходимо делать в первую очередь, ознакомив с ними начинающего ученика, дабы не было потом мучительно больно... ) 




> Далее для справки перечислены наиболее травматичные позы йоги начального и среднего уровня сложности, и возможные осложнения при неправильной практике, или же при правильной практике, однако не учитывая свои индивидуальные ограничения:
> 
>     Поза собаки мордой вниз (Адхо мукха шванасана) — болезненный разрыв ахиллесовых сухожилий и потеря подвижности на месяцы;
>     Поза удара молнии (Ваджрасана). — частичное нарушение иннервации обеих ног и потеря подвижности ступней;
>     Поза вытяжения спины (Пасчимоттанасана) — повреждение седалищного нерва и частичный паралич ног;
>     Поза кобры (Бхуджангасана) — «парикмахерский синдром» и инсульт. Б.К.С. Айенгар в «Йога Прадипике» утверждает, что в этой асане нужно откинуть голову «как можно дальше назад». Именно это он и делает на приведенном в книге фото. Отдадим дань уважение Мастеру, тем более покойному, однако именно это врачи считают опасным. Возможно, все дело в нюансах: например, шея при этом может быть расслабленной или напряженной. Негоже спорить с маэстро Айенгаром — а все-таки, здоровье и жизнь — дороже. Для сравнения, в Шивананда-йоге в «Позе кобры» рекомендуется выстроить подбородок горизонтально, что исключает возможность указанной травмы;
>     Стойка на плечах (Сарвангасана): особенно травматична на жесткой поверхности, без коврика и пледа) — грыжа позвоночного диска, или инсульт;
>     Поза лука (Дханурасана): сужение позвоночной артерии и частично омертвение таканей, повреждение мозга;
>     Поза колеса (Чакрасана): травмы шейного отдела позвоночника, или инсульт;
> ...

----------

Ассаджи (02.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Кстати, в Тай чи есть опасность травмироваться? Мне кажется там это сведено к минимуму.

----------


## Фил

БКС Айенгар, насколько я помню, до йоги еще травмирован был, поэтому и изобрел кучу приспособлений. Потому-что олдскульные йоги типа Кришнамачарьи такими вещами не занимались. Т.е. это такой йога-новодел.

А травмы все от гордыни, сдуру можно и ... сломать : впрыгнуть в ширшасану, запихнуться в падмасану.
Когда важна внешняя форма, когда не понимают, что обманывают не только окружающих, но и себя.
Я лично знаю 2 (!) человек порвавших себе колено (мениск и связки) когда тянули ногу в падмасане.
Зачем....

----------

Ometoff (01.09.2016), Ассаджи (02.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016), Максим& (01.09.2016), Юй Кан (01.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Кстати, в Тай чи есть опасность травмироваться? Мне кажется там это сведено к минимуму.


Если очень захотеть...  :Smilie: 
Я вот даже в плавании доплавался  :Smilie:  как то раз  :Smilie:

----------

Кайто Накамура (13.09.2016)

----------


## Фил

> Вспоминая небезызвестного Айенгара с кучей травм,  полученных при занятиях хатха-йогой, мне она не кажется такой уж полезной для тела )


Посмотрел, Айенгар просто был болезненнвм ребенком и действительно много травм получил от занятий йогой, но это когда Кришнамачарья его загнал жестко  :Smilie:

----------


## Thaitali

Будда учил срединному пути, поэтому все нужно применять в меру, в соответствии со своими способностями и возможностями, без крайностей) 
Рекомендации на ретритах по медитации - стараться сидеть  в позе полу-лотоса, подкладывая при необходимости подушки, с прямой спиной. Самые больные чередуют - раз на стуле, раз на полу.
Сидение в лотосе\полу-лотосе на полу способствует прогрессу в практике, много всего можно наблюдать, осознавать и отпускать)

----------

Ometoff (01.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кстати, в Тай чи есть опасность травмироваться? Мне кажется там это сведено к минимуму.


Смотря в каком Тай-цзи... 
Там ведь тоже (даже в оздоровительном Ян-ши) очень желательна хорошая растяжка, какая мало у кого сохранилась, без тренировок, уже годам к двадцати... Но если не стремиться в тао-лу сигать, скажем, ногами : ), выше собственной крыши, то по сути -- никакого вреда, кроме пользы. Ещё и потому что дело динамическое, медитативное...
Хотя без терпения и постоянного стремления превзойти себя ничего и в ТЦЦ не достигнешь.

При этом ТЦЦ давно уже выводится на уровень проф. спорта, и в таком варианте -- как в любом спорте: и работа через боль, и травмы.
Довелось, к примеру, заниматься в группе очень классного тренера-инструктора, где была и его молоденькая ученица (второй или третий курс инст-та), КМС по Тайцзи. Тао-лу делает -- просто летает : ), но во время тренировок тренер периодически делал ей мануальное растягивание позвоночника.

А что касается не только йоги, то бывает, конечно, как в любом деле, что человек переусердствует, жаждая перепрыгнуть собственное неумение или свою неготовность, вследствие чего травмируется.
Но сама йога в этом нисколечки не виновата. Шею, к примеру, можно травмировать и просто засмотревшись на девушку, проходящую мимо... Виновата ли в этом та самая девушка? : )

В 90-х занимался йогой (включая аштангу) более пяти лет в системе моск. Школы/Академии Русской йоги. Людей там было много и -- самые разновозрастные... Но не знаю ни единого случая травм. Это к тому, что -- да, травмы бывают, но скорее -- как исключения.
А вот о пранаямах и, скажем, кундалини-йоге -- разговор отдельный: это уже не просто хатха.

----------

Йен (01.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> БКС Айенгар, насколько я помню, до йоги еще травмирован был, поэтому и изобрел кучу приспособлений. Потому-что олдскульные йоги типа Кришнамачарьи такими вещами не занимались. Т.е. это такой йога-новодел.
> 
> А травмы все от гордыни, сдуру можно и ... сломать : впрыгнуть в ширшасану, запихнуться в падмасану.
> Когда важна внешняя форма, когда не понимают, что обманывают не только окружающих, но и себя.
> Я лично знаю 2 (!) человек порвавших себе колено (мениск и связки) когда тянули ногу в падмасане.
> Зачем....


Считайте и меня: уже дважды порвал себе связки под коленом, первый раз -- ставя личный рекорд пребывания в лотосе более часа (после чего постепенно восстановился), а второй раз -- на ретрите, где сиделось, начиная с лотоса, к концу уже в бирманской, но после возвращения домой через полторы недели всё же побрёл к врачу (цирк: фамилия врача-хирурга оказалась Брахман : ), какой мне и объяснил, что сухожилия и связки вообще не тянутся, а только рвутся, следствием чего могу быть микроразрывы, как у меня, из-за каких по ночам в районе коленных связок -- ощущения... горящей вспышками степной травы и толком не выспишься. Но это тоже со временем восстанавливается, если дать ему отдохнуть. : )

----------

Артур Гуахо (03.09.2016), Ассаджи (02.09.2016), Йен (01.09.2016), Фил (01.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Но тут вообще непонятно, у него тут ноги какие-то.... инопланетянские...
> На клешни похожи


А слабо посмотреть, в очередной раз, Лаккхана сутту и запомнить, что Будда был вообще -- не как все местные? %)

----------

Фил (01.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Буддийский монах просто обязан овладеть позой лотоса для успешной практики медитации.





> Причем обязан научиться стоять, ходить и лежать в позе лотоса тоже )


И главное - бегать!  :Wink:

----------

Йен (03.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Существуют ли в Тхераваде практики вроде Хатха или Янтра Йоги? Отдельные тайные передачи?


Буддийская йога направлена на работу с умом, а не с телом. В тхераваде по крайней мере.

----------

Ассаджи (02.09.2016), Чагна Дордже (01.09.2016)

----------


## Цинк

> А слабо посмотреть, в очередной раз, Лаккхана сутту и запомнить, что Будда был вообще -- не как все местные? %)


Бытует мнение что данная Сутта была добавлена с целью идеализации образа Будда, и с реальностью имеет мало общего.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Бытует мнение что данная Сутта была добавлена с целью идеализации образа Будда, и с реальностью имеет мало общего.


У меня самого бытует мнение, что сомнения в достоверности Лаккханы не влияют и не должны влиять на следование БВП. : ) Потому так с улыбкой и написал об этой сутте Филу, чисто эстетически неудовлетворённому скульптурным изображением...

----------


## Ассаджи

Интересно, что палийское слово "асана" часто означает в суттах "сиденье":




> *āsana*, n. [ts.], _sitting; seat, place_;...
> 
> http://pali.hum.ku.dk/cpd/search.html





> _Seyyathāpi nāma suddhaṃ vatthaṃ apagatakāḷakaṃ sammadeva rajanaṃ paṭiggaṇheyya; evamevaṃ sīhassa senāpatissa tasmiṃyeva āsane virajaṃ vītamalaṃ dhammacakkhuṃ udapādi: “yaṃ kiñci samudayadhammaṃ sabbaṃ taṃ nirodhadhamman”ti._
> 
> Then, just as a clean cloth rid of dark spots would readily absorb dye, so too, while Sīha the general sat in that same seat, there arose in him the dust-free, stainless Dhamma-eye: ‘Whatever is subject to origination is all subject to cessation.’
> 
> https://suttacentral.net/en/an8.12


а значит, может относиться и к скамейке: )

http://dhamma.ru/practice/stool.htm

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Йен (03.09.2016), Чагна Дордже (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Буддийская йога направлена на работу с умом, а не с телом. В тхераваде по крайней мере.


Немного не так )

http://www.theravada.su/node/575

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не следует ли тхеравадинским монахам делать гимнастику, пробежки и отжимания?
Слышал я, что телесное их состояние страдает от обильной случайной пищи и запрета на труд.

----------


## Йен

> Не следует ли тхеравадинским монахам делать гимнастику, пробежки и отжимания?
> Слышал я, что телесное их состояние страдает от обильной случайной пищи и запрета на труд.


Тем монахам, у кого есть проблемы из-за гиподинамии, можно подальше ходить за подаянием, чаще практиковать медитацию при ходьбе, подметать дорожки и совершать пешие путешествия (тудонг).

----------


## Ассаджи

Монахи вполне могут заниматься физическими упражнениями. Ачан Сумедхо одно время упражнялся на гребном тренажере:




> I remember a time when Ajahn Sumedho was having heart problems. He was close to sixty and had been a monk for thirty years. He was strapped up to a gadget so that his heart rate could be recorded for a week or so. When the doctors reviewed the results of the test, they noticed a pattern that they found bewildering. At the same time every night, Ajahn Sumedho’s heart rate went up extremely quickly and stayed fast for about an hour, before returning to normal. It turned out that he was getting up at two in the morning to exercise for an hour on his rowing machine. He then showered and sat in meditation for two hours. This is another wonderful example of Ajahn Sumedho’s commitment to training.
> 
> https://www.abhayagiri.org/books/dont-hold-back

----------

Максим& (03.09.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Не следует ли тхеравадинским монахам делать гимнастику, пробежки и отжимания?
> Слышал я, что телесное их состояние страдает от обильной случайной пищи и запрета на труд.


У монахов нет запрета на физический труд, насколько я знаю. Ещё со времен Будды монахи например сами строили себе кути, убирали и поддерживали порядок в монастырях и т.д. 
Читал, что вроде в монастырях последователей ачана Чаа физическому труду уделяется внимание, вот, почитайте в этом интервью о физическом труде монахов пример:
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=1232



> Рахаель Кон: Описание жизни в Тайланде, которое Вы приводите, ничуть не выглядит радостным. Я имею в виду, что вы провели много времени, строя монастыри, полагаю, в сумме около 20 лет, строя монастыри, в довольно трудных условиях.
> 
> Ачаан Брамавамсо: Физически строить монастыри было трудно, но вокруг всегда было много смешного и делалось это с радостью. Например, одна из моих историй случилась, когда мы строили главный зал в монастыре моего учителя Ачаана Ча; осталась большая куча земли и нам нужно было переместить эту кучу с одного места на другое, потому что, Ачаан Ча, мой учитель, сказал, что она портит там вид. Это заняло три полных дня очень тяжелой работы с 9 утра примерно до 10 вечера почти без перерывов. Порция еды на день уже съедена, а это дни, один за ним другой - в тропической жаре. Когда мы закончили, то были очень счастливы, но тут Ачаан Ча уехал в другой монастырь. На следующее утро заместитель настоятеля подошел к нам и сказал, что думает, что земля лежит не там, где нужно и что нам придется переместить ее. Итак, следующие три дня мы перемещали ее на другое место, и я снова было очень счастлив, когда все закончилось.
> 
> Но на следующий день возвратился Ачаан Ча и сказал: "Зачем вы перенесли землю туда? Я же сказал оставить ее здесь." И так следующие три дня мы снова должны были носить землю. И конечно на этот раз я был очень сердит и расстроен. И, поскольку я был европеец в азиатском монастыре, то мог ругаться по-английски и никто меня не понимал. Но на самом деле они понимали, потому что видели "речь" моего тела.
> 
> И я навсегда запомнил, как один монах подошел и сказал мне: "Толкать тачку - это легко, а вот думать об этом - вот что трудно." И это полностью изменило перспективу того, что я делал. Как только я перестал сожалеть и причитать, толкать тачку стало легко, она как будто уменьшилась в весе. И вот таким образом я изучил секреты, один из секретов монастырской жизни. Неважно, что ты делаешь, сидишь ли ты часами в в своей хижине или работаешь, строя монастырь, думать об этом - вот что создает трудности.

----------

Lion Miller (03.09.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Юй Кан (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Повседневная жизнь монахов зависит от типа монастыря, в котором они живут, и от текущего этапа их монашеской карьеры. В монастырях, расположенных в деревнях, поселках и городах Таиланда, монахи принимают участие в утренних и вечерних службах, ходят на сбор подаяний рано утром и проводят остаток своего дня в обучении, преподавании или выполнении церемониальных обязанностей. В общем, практика медитации не занимает основную часть их жизни. Монахи в этих монастырях принимают пищу два раза в день – первый раз после похода за сбором подаяний и второй раз около одиннадцати утра.

В лесных монастырях монахи просыпаются около трёх часов утра. В некоторых монастырях групповое пение и медитация проходят рано утром и вечером; в других монастырях монахи практикуют в одиночку. При первых лучах солнца монахи отправляются на сбор подаяний в окрестные деревни, проходя при этом от двух до десяти километров. Лесные монахи едят только один раз в день, как правило, в районе восьми часов утра. Они проводят большую часть дня, практикуя сидячую медитацию и медитацию при ходьбе. Изучение писаний играет вторичную роль и является сугубо индивидуальным. Возможно, два или четыре раза в месяц они получают формальные инструкции от своего учителя. Во второй половине дня монахи работают один или два часа, занимаясь, в основном, уборкой монастырских зданий и подметанием лесных тропинок. В более бедных монастырях монахи часто выполняют разнообразные необходимые им строительные работы. 

http://www.theravada.ru/Life/Vopros/...-ejednevno.htm

----------

sergey (03.09.2016), Богдан Б (08.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Максим& (03.09.2016), Юй Кан (03.09.2016)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У монахов нет запрета на физический труд, насколько я знаю. Ещё со времен Будды монахи например сами строили себе кути, убирали и поддерживали порядок в монастырях и т.д.


А сейчас почему этим занимаются миряне?
Формального запрета на труд нету, а фактически--уйма ограничений, да и кто позволит работать монаху?




> Читал, что вроде в монастырях последователей ачана Чаа физическому труду уделяется внимание, вот, почитайте в этом интервью о физическом труде монахов пример:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=1232


Если они копали землю, это нарушение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Во второй половине дня монахи работают один или два часа, занимаясь, в основном, уборкой монастырских зданий и подметанием лесных тропинок.


Вот так труд! И то лишь в лесных монастырях.

----------


## sergey

> А сейчас почему этим занимаются миряне?
> Формального запрета на труд нету, а фактически--уйма ограничений, да и кто позволит работать монаху?
> Если они копали землю, это нарушение.


Странно вы читаете - у вас перед глазами пример, когда монахи работают, а вы "и кто позволит работать монаху?" Если копали, то да, нарушение Винаи. Но там говорится о наваленной куче земли, это несколько другое.

----------


## Йен



----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Формального запрета на труд нету, а фактически--уйма ограничений, да и кто позволит работать монаху?
> 
> .


Упаджая.
Или старшие бхикшу младшим.
А вот уже старшие и сами могут решить работать им или нет.

Да и в аттхачарья, вроде нарушения нет. Тут уж смотря какую цель ставит перед собой бхикшу или его наставники. По крайней мере лень намного хуже полезной деятельности.

----------


## Йен



----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Ролик называется: монах на зарядке )

----------

Максим& (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

Нэнов гоняют в школе )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ролик называется: монах на зарядке )


В убираемом должно быть только убираемое, а в убранном -- только убранное... : )

----------

Йен (03.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

> Нэнов гоняют в школе )


А кто такие нэны?

----------


## Йен

> А кто такие нэны?


 Саманера )

----------


## Максим&

> Саманера )


А почему они не в школе? Возраст самэ  той . Или там школа не обязателтна?

----------


## Йен

Лечебная физ-ра для монахов, в больнице:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Максим& (03.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

> А почему они не в школе? Возраст самэ  той . Или там школа не обязателтна?


Я же написал, что они в школе и их гоняют )

----------


## Максим&

> Я же написал, что они в школе и их гоняют )


Это как? Родители их отправили в монастырь, а там они посещают уже школу? У них те же предметы учат что и на западе или что-то своё?

----------


## Йен

> Это как? Родители их отправили в монастырь, а там они посещают уже школу? У них те же предметы учат что и на западе или что-то своё?


В Таиланде полно школ при монастырях. Программа общеобразовательная, плюс Дхамма.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.09.2016), Максим& (03.09.2016)

----------


## Максим&

Читал, что в каких-то монастырях даже хатху ввели.  Хубер приезжал и у него в программе ритрита отводился ей час. Так что было бы желание. Осталось найти тхер марафонцев и можно вербовать Еше Нинбо :-)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 


Ворошение почвы может повредить живым существам. Ай-яй-яй. И это делает тхеравадинский монах?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Вот так труд! И то лишь в лесных монастырях.


Монахи на Ланке, не только лесные, каждый день подметанием листьев занимаются. Бывают субботники перед праздниками, когда монахи убирают территорию, а саманеры и миряне земельно-ладшафтными работами занимаются, или стройка случается, когда надо например грузовик бруса или кирпича разгрузить.

----------


## Владимир Б

*Манджушримитра*
_«Изначальный опыт»
Введение в медитацию дзогчен
«Золото, выплавленное из руды»  стр. 82_
… Как у неба нет ничего нуждающегося в исправлении, так нет этого и у тела./
Если знаешь, что твое тело подобно призрачному видению,/
не требуется сидеть скрестив ноги и выпрямив спину./
Что бы ты ни принимал за объект трех сфер деятельности, /
нет нужды проявлять по отношению к нему какие-то действия, ведь изначально нет ничего, что нужно было бы делать.  …

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> *Манджушримитра*
> _«Изначальный опыт»
> Введение в медитацию дзогчен
> «Золото, выплавленное из руды»  стр. 82_
> … Как у неба нет ничего нуждающегося в исправлении, так нет этого и у тела./
> Если знаешь, что твое тело подобно призрачному видению,/
> не требуется сидеть скрестив ноги и выпрямив спину./
> Что бы ты ни принимал за объект трех сфер деятельности, /
> нет нужды проявлять по отношению к нему какие-то действия, ведь изначально нет ничего, что нужно было бы делать.  …


В смысле бездельником быть, тунеядцем?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> В смысле бездельником быть, тунеядцем?


Как будто что-то плохое...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как будто что-то плохое...


Ленивый падает и ничего не достигает. Лень, праздность и безделие всегда порицается и осуждается, что в буддистов, что в не-буддистов.

----------

Еше Нинбо (07.09.2016)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Ленивый падает и ничего не достигает. Лень, праздность и безделие всегда порицается и осуждается, что в буддистов, что в не-буддистов.


Отсутствие излишней суеты в иллюзорном мире и вовлеченности в его кутерьму, совершенно не тождественно лени и праздности.

----------


## Владимир Б

> В смысле бездельником быть, тунеядцем?


_Это Ваш посыл к духовным наставникам  тибетской школы Нингма._ 

*«Золото, выплавленное из руды»,* трактат, составленный Манджушримитрой, древнеиндийским ученым философской школы читтаматра и учеником Прахеваджры, занимает особое место в истории индо-тибетского буддизма как *один из первых и наиболее важных письменных источников*, содержащих систематическое изложение доктрины Великого Совершенства (дзогчен), почитаемой в тибетской *школе нингма* как вершина всех духовных путей.

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> _Это Ваш посыл к духовным наставникам  тибетской школы Нингма._ 
> 
> *«Золото, выплавленное из руды»,* трактат, составленный Манджушримитрой, древнеиндийским ученым философской школы читтаматра и учеником Прахеваджры, занимает особое место в истории индо-тибетского буддизма как *один из первых и наиболее важных письменных источников*, содержащих систематическое изложение доктрины Великого Совершенства (дзогчен), почитаемой в тибетской *школе нингма* как вершина всех духовных путей.


Некоторые путают недеяние и безделие. Применяют лекарство не для соответствующей болезни.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Если вы хотите обрести реализации в практике Дхармы,  то легко вам не будет никогда. Легко жить рабом в социуме, прожигать жизнь и деградировать, вот это легко. А практика Дхармы это тяжёлый кропотливый ежедневный труд, труд ради блага всех окружающих тебя живых существ. И чтобы нести благо в этот мир нужно прикладывать неимоверные усилия в работе над собой,


Это не наше, не тхеравадинское. У нас Дхамма "прекрасная в начале, прекрасная в середине, прекрасная в конце". Даже при описании джановых медитаций у нас ничего нет про изощренные мучения тела, неимоверные усилия, ломки и геройства. Почитайте Сутты, там это много раз повторяется. .. Правда некоторые настолько уверовали в собственные идеи и настолько привязаны к концепции необходимости самоистязания и прочих травмоопасных геройств (причем самодеятельных), что уже и не способны воспринять то чему Будда учил. 

Что касается практики мирян Будда тоже говорит, что потоки заслуг:

Таковы, монахи, восемь потоков заслуг, потоков благого, пищи для счастья – божественных, созревающих в счастье, направляющих в небесные миры – ведущие человека к желаемому, желанному и приятному, к его благополучию и счастью. 

*Пища для счастья, созревающие в счастье, ведущие к счастью.* Как будто специально для самых одаренных и альтернативно мыслящих повторяется. Но некоторые наши друзья настолько приучили сами себя к этой роли страдальцев, что если им про это говоришь они сразу беситься начинают. Проверено уже не раз.. да..

----------


## Ometoff

> Это не наше, не тхеравадинское. У нас Дхамма "прекрасная в начале, прекрасная в середине, прекрасная в конце". Даже при описании джановых медитаций у нас ничего нет про изощренные мучения тела, неимоверные усилия, ломки и геройства. Почитайте Сутты, там это много раз повторяется. .. Правда некоторые настолько уверовали в собственные идеи и настолько привязаны к концепции необходимости самоистязания и прочих травмоопасных геройств (причем самодеятельных), что уже и не способны воспринять то чему Будда учил. 
> 
> Что касается практики мирян Будда тоже говорит, что потоки заслуг:
> 
> Таковы, монахи, восемь потоков заслуг, потоков благого, пищи для счастья – божественных, созревающих в счастье, направляющих в небесные миры – ведущие человека к желаемому, желанному и приятному, к его благополучию и счастью. 
> 
> *Пища для счастья, созревающие в счастье, ведущие к счастью.* Как будто специально для самых одаренных и альтернативно мыслящих повторяется. Но некоторые наши друзья настолько приучили сами себя к этой роли страдальцев, что если им про это говоришь они сразу беситься начинают. Проверено уже не раз.. да..


Будда достиг состояния наивысшего просветления ценой своих собственных усилий и если мы хотим обрести проповеданные в Буддизме достижения: одно направленную концентрацию и глубокое постижение, нам следует претерпеть  некотрыв трудности, сделав акцент на нравственности ( чистом образе жизни) и дисциплине ( принятие на себя определённых обязательств по практике и обетов ). Я не писал ни о каких самоистязания,  которые будда отринул  преподавателем благородный восьмеричный Путь. Я писал о том что необходимо ежедневно совершенствовать себя, практиковать Дхарму, принимать горькие лекарства, такие как терпение и и тд, чтобы достичь положительного результата.

----------

Ассаджи (13.09.2016)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> . Я писал о том что необходимо ежедневно совершенствовать себя, практиковать Дхарму, принимать горькие лекарства, такие как терпение и и тд, чтобы достичь положительного результата.


Если методы Дхармы - горькие лекарства, то какой будет результат ?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Будда достиг состояния наивысшего просветления ценой своих собственных усилий и если мы хотим обрести проповеданные в Буддизме достижения: одно направленную концентрацию и глубокое постижение, нам следует претерпеть  некотрыв трудности, сделав акцент на нравственности ( чистом образе жизни) и дисциплине ( принятие на себя определённых обязательств по практике и обетов ). Я не писал ни о каких самоистязания,  которые будда отринул  преподавателем благородный восьмеричный Путь. Я писал о том что необходимо ежедневно совершенствовать себя, практиковать Дхарму, принимать горькие лекарства, такие как терпение и и тд, чтобы достичь положительного результата.


Я в основном спорю с вашим заявлением "..то легко вам не будет никогда" в том вашем посту. Возможно где-то это и так, но в Тхераваде иначе. Примеры того, что и как иначе я привел. Ещё могу добавить из своего опыта, практика Дхаммы в миру (у меня конкретно) ведет к счастью, как об этом и говорится в Суттах Никай. Это основательный положительный результат. Причем не требует для этого никаких особенных героических усилий, как-то всё наоборот, можно сказать незаметно, волшебным образом незаметно просачиваются изменения к лучшему.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ometoff

> Если методы Дхармы - горькие лекарства, то какой будет результат ?


Обычно горькое лекарство ведёт к выздоровлению. Например терпение это и есть горькое лекарство, но принятое с правильной мотивацией приводит к положительно результату, к очищению ума от омрачений.

----------


## Ometoff

> Я в основном спорю с вашим заявлением "..то легко вам не будет никогда" в том вашем посту. Возможно где-то это и так, но в Тхераваде иначе. Примеры того, что и как иначе я привел. Ещё могу добавить из своего опыта, практика Дхаммы в миру (у меня конкретно) ведет к счастью, как об этом и говорится в Суттах Никай. Это основательный положительный результат. Причем не требует для этого никаких особенных героических усилий, как-то всё наоборот, можно сказать незаметно, волшебным образом незаметно просачиваются изменения к лучшему.


Я имел ввиду тяжело в учении, легко в бою. Конечно же плод Дхармы это счастье, но чтобы стать счастливым, на первом этапе нам необходимо произвести над собой определённую работу, усилие, хотя бы для того чтобы, во первых побороть свою лень, которая является препятствием на Пути.

----------


## Доня

Практика йоги как раз изменяет твое умонастроение, работа с телом также приводит к определенным благим состояниям в результате которых ты совершаешь умелые действия и выравниваешь свою жизнь. Насчет Вербы, про которого здесь упоминали, про его реализацию ничего не могу сказать, но то, что он делает говорит о том, что человек живет, соблюдая нравственные законы и помогает другим стать более осознанными ЖС.  В лотос, кстати, можно и вообще не сесть, зависит от суставов, да и пыхтеть не нужно, чтобы в него садиться, все потихоньку, иначе потом будешь лежать восстанавливаться. А вообще, о каком развитии можно говорить, если ты свое тело не слышишь и не понимаешь его потребности, если ты безответсвеннен к самому себе, к той возможности практиковать все, что вы считаете для себя значимым, которое оно вам дает? Странно, когда люди начинают говорить о неважности этого, думается, что это лень матушка элементарная заставляет так думать)) И еще, очень важная необходимость физ упражнений- это не уходить в иллюзии, тело болит, значит ты уже не в гармонии, с помощью упражнений можно понять где что нарушено. Но, ты же не про тело понимаешь в итоге, а про свои омрачения! Элементарный запор вам может сказать о жадности, алчности, проблема со спиной - опору ищите какую то (зачем она вам? опять же). Либо ногу повредили, торопитесь, опять же алчность! Чем вам не путь! Хотя конечно может и подметая можно это улавливать, но чего то у меня постоянное подметание не вызывает таких вот откровений, маловато для здорового 40 летнего человека такой вот нагрузочки))

----------

